# Magic tried signing own "Big Three" (Duncan/McGrady/Hill) in 2000



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Orlando tried.
> 
> In fact, the Magic actually attempted to pull off an even greater coup.
> 
> ...


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/os-magic-schmitz-heat-1026-20101026,0,3660737.column


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: Magic tried signing own "Big Three" (Duncan/McGrady/Hill) in 2000*

But they didnt


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*re: Magic tried signing own "Big Three" (Duncan/McGrady/Hill) in 2000*

Parker + Manu + pieces complimented Duncan's game better


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*re: Magic tried signing own "Big Three" (Duncan/McGrady/Hill) in 2000*

The problem with this comparison is that at the time McGrady was coming off of a 15 ppg season (his career high at the time) and had yet to make an all-star team... I guess the Duncan/Grant Hill part is similar.


----------

